# Pb install imprim. Lexmark x1180 /Os 9



## camaf (5 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante Lexmark x1180 que je n'arrive pas à installer , ni avec le cd, ni avec le driver téléchargé sur le site du fabricant.
Je suis sur OS 9.2.2 et à l'installation j'ai un message d'installer le pilote pour Os X !
L'imprimante n'apparait pas ds la fenêtre de droite de Sélecteur.
J'ai essayé la connection USB sur le clavier et sur l'Imac sans résultat.
De plus au démarrage mon ordi plante et je suis obligé de désactiver les extensions et de désinstaller l'imprimante !!

Imac 350 . OS 9.2.2 - Carbonlib 1.6


Ps : Pourquoi je ne peux démarrer mon mac si mon modem reste connecté ?

Merci pour votre aide


camaf


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2005)

Salut modem ou imprimante ? je ne comprends pas.

Sinon j'ai trouvé ce lien sur le site Lexmark indiquant que l'imprimante ne doit pas être branchée avant que la procédure ne le demande :cliquer ici

Il serait bon de désinstaller l'imprimante puis de l'installer en suivant à la lettre les instructions.


----------



## camaf (5 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut modem ou imprimante ? je ne comprends pas.
> 
> Sinon j'ai trouvé ce lien sur le site Lexmark indiquant que l'imprimante ne doit pas être branchée avant que la procédure ne le demande :cliquer ici
> 
> Il serait bon de désinstaller l'imprimante puis de l'installer en suivant à la lettre les instructions.




J'avais trouvé ce lien et malgré une nlle installation comme énoncé, pas de meilleur résulat !

Pardon, le modem était une nlle question, pb que je n'ai pas résolu depuis 2 ans que j'ai un modem Adsl !
Merci


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

camaf a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, le modem était une nlle question, pb que je n'ai pas résolu depuis 2 ans que j'ai un modem Adsl !


On évite de poser 2 question dans le même fil.
D'autant plus quand cela concerne 2 forums différents.
En effet, modem concerne le forum Internet


----------



## camaf (6 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On évite de poser 2 question dans le même fil.
> D'autant plus quand cela concerne 2 forums différents.
> En effet, modem concerne le forum Internet




Désolé
Pas assez habitué à avoir des pb et à aller sur vos forums !

Je prends note

Mais ma question reste tjs sans réponse...


----------



## MacLuv (13 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai un autre problème concernant une imprimante/scanner de chez Lexmark (X1155)
J'ai réussi à l'installer sous Tiger mais la partie scannage ne fonctionne pas....
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème?

Merci


----------



## jugnin (13 Mars 2006)

Je ne pense pas que cela t'avancera beaucoup, mais tu peux toujours aller voir par là. J'y avais exposé un problème peut être similaire au tien, qui s'était résolu sans que je comprenne comment.


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Mars 2006)

Si tu as aux essais du scan un message du style "erreur I/O" ou autre "périphéirique non détecté", alors c'est peut étre un pb de twain: ces "pilotes" ne sont pas mis à jour en même temps que le reste de mac-os, et parfois ils nepuevent focntionner avec le scan d'une nouvelle imprimante. Il y a un fil qui traite de ce pb pour les tout en un HP. Bonne chance!


----------

